# Snatch-A-Bull Kennel- 3 available males- ABKC- American Bully



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

We will have 3 males available in about 6 weeks. Show homes are preferred but pet homes will also be considered and the specifics will be decided in a few weeks. Pups are 5 weeks here. I will take some more pictures and post in about 2 or 3 weeks- just wanted to put them out there in case anyone shows ABKC or wants to start showing ABKC or you just want to add an American Bully to your home.
Inbox me for more information.

Click *here *for pedigree


























-Snatch-A-Bull Kennel


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That fawn male is MIGHTY handsome.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Super cute! I like the dark ones, their expressions are adorable.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> That fawn male is MIGHTY handsome.


Hmmmm Shanna.... Got your name on it girl. Just say the word.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm fostering for Aireal right now. Not sure I could afford a pup that well bred either. I may have to wait until tax season next year to even consider a dog of that caliber. Finances are a little tighter then expected now that I'm flying solo on the bills and such.
It totally boosts my self esteem that you are so willing to offer to me though.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> I'm fostering for Aireal right now. Not sure I could afford a pup that well bred either. I may have to wait until tax season next year to even consider a dog of that caliber. Finances are a little tighter then expected now that I'm flying solo on the bills and such.
> It totally boosts my self esteem that you are so willing to offer to me though.


I already told you we'd talk  lol I understand just keep it in mind and let me know girl. Give Ecko kisses for me! And remember in time you will realize it ain't that serious, it could be worse, and it WILL get better!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh my goodness that first baby is beautiful! I am in love lol. I'm in love with all of your dogs though 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cain's Mom said:


> Oh my goodness that first baby is beautiful! I am in love lol. I'm in love with all of your dogs though
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you very much! Wish I could fast forward a year so I can see how they look. So not a fan of the puppy stages lol


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Thank you very much! Wish I could fast forward a year so I can see how they look. So not a fan of the puppy stages lol


Haha I hear ya!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh god I'm in love with that first puppy!! If I hadn't just bought 2 possibly 3 pups in the last couple weeks I would be all over him. What's the price tag? Just out of curiosity.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I want the fawn one! I hope one or two get a GP home! I love watching pups grow up!
P.s. they look sooooooo squishy!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Oh god I'm in love with that first puppy!! If I hadn't just bought 2 possibly 3 pups in the last couple weeks I would be all over him. What's the price tag? Just out of curiosity.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The first is the one I liked too! I sent the link to my husband. Maybe ill win him over

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> The first is the one I liked too! I sent the link to my husband. Maybe ill win him over
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How could you not love him?? The bottom pic says "buy me biznatch" lmao!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cain's Mom said:


> The first is the one I liked too! I sent the link to my husband. Maybe ill win him over
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha! I want to keep them all and we just very well may do that lol good luck 



Princesspaola21 said:


> How could you not love him?? The bottom pic says "buy me biznatch" lmao!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You know!! These pups have attitude and personality like whoa already. Love it!


----------



## Melfjissa (Sep 30, 2013)

The bottom pic says "buy me biznatch" lmao!!


----------

